# Which bike is the hottest 2009 bike?



## Sacke

I am curious to know which bike/frame you would choose if you could only own one single bike, it had to be a 2009 model. 

Basically, which bike is the hottest bike of 2009? 

I have a hard time deciding between 

Cervelo S3









Pinarello Prince









Time RXR Ulteam









There are others, but these three tickle my senses


----------



## Henry Porter

Cervelo S3


----------



## jsedlak

S3, but not those colors.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker

S3, and I'm not a cervelo fan, but dayum that's a nice looking bike. I'm a sucka for white paint. 

I don't care for the prince. The weird fork and seat stays don't do it for me.


----------



## Snakebitten

These are my pics
Cervelo S2 [Soloist Carbon]









Pinarello F4:13









Ridley Noah


----------



## jsedlak

If we are going for bikes in general, I would pick the Madone 6.9 (In Astana colors of course) over the Cervelo because the Cervelo has quite a wide toob.

https://www.trekbikes.com/images/bikes/2009/xl/madone69pro_whiteblue.jpg

Only thing I don't like is that there are 50 Trek logos on the thing.


----------



## eldarko

The Cervelo gets my vote. It's a really nice looking bike, and I kinda like the paint scheme.


----------



## knucklesandwich

I'm a little different...

Salsa Pistola









Kona Kapu









Fisher Presidio (not crazy about the wheels tho)


----------



## SimianSpeedster

*schwinn paramount series 9*









I know its not steel and all but its a damn sexy machine


----------



## Kuma601

Of those, my alter ego likes the Cervello and Time. They are a bit flashy for my riding. For a mainstream but custom build, the Serotta Ottrott has me lusting. One ride...no way. That is like drilling different sized holes with just one size drill bit...need more.


----------



## JaeP

SimianSpeedster said:


> I know its not steel and all but its a damn sexy machine


As a long time Schwinn fan (and proud owner of several Paramounts) my vote goes to this one. 

Are they available yet?


----------



## Henry Chinaski

One bike? For me, probably an IF Club Racer.


----------



## timetrial40k

JaeP said:


> As a long time Schwinn fan (and proud owner of several Paramounts) my vote goes to this one.
> 
> Are they available yet?


I called my Schwinn Inside sales rep this week, he said they would be available in Late October.


----------



## Cruzer2424

omg. that time is SEXY!


----------



## mikeyp123

Pinarello.. only because it won't look like a giant advertisement between my legs. I'm a little tired of the obscenely big lettering.


----------



## Sherpa23

Of the bikes mentioned, the Time gets my vote as the most promising, although there is another that I like more. Time really stepped up their top of the line bikes for 2009. I would like to see that seatpost assembly up close and reserve true judgement until I see how it rides but I'm looking forward to riding it.


Interesting so many people like the Pinarello. I'm not a fan of bikes with curved tubes. Just doesn't look that great to me. Do like their Montello a lot, though.


----------



## CleavesF

that Look Mondrian that got posted. Yeah 2008, but it's 2009 in my book.


----------



## flyboy50

I'd get a Prince frameset with DA7900 and some really deep zipp tubies. 

Or switch out the frame with the new cervelo.


----------



## thedips

easy...
prince bob









time rxrs ulteam
(this bike is dead sexy...period ...)


----------



## Campag12

Something I can actually see in person before buying:

my vote for 2009


----------



## cydswipe

I want this bike exactly as pictured. I am not joking either.


----------



## QQUIKM3

*No way man. .*



cydswipe said:


> I want this bike exactly as pictured. I am not joking either.


Unless you can cruise at 28mph, you can't pull this bike off in public.


----------



## terry b

Is that a Giant?


----------



## Sintesi

QQUIKM3 said:


> Unless you can cruise at 28mph, you can't pull this bike off in public.


I have to agree here. The decals on that thing are monstrous. LOOK! ZIPP!! That bike is screaming for attention.

You better have 3% body fat and thighs like godzilla before hopping on that thing or the poseur police will hunt you down and shoot you on the spot.


----------



## Sherpa23

Sintesi said:


> I have to agree here. The decals on that thing are monstrous. LOOK! ZIPP!! That bike is screaming for attention.
> 
> You better have 3% body fat and thighs like godzilla before hopping on that thing or the poseur police will hunt you down and shoot you on the spot.



As long as you get out and ride it, go for it. Not saying that you fall into this category but I love to see guys who are overweight or out of shape toodling along, breathing hard, on the latest and greatest stuff all decked out in their gear. That stuff is made to be used and if you have the cash, go for it. Life is too short for people to ride something other than their dream bike because they're worried about what other people think. Just don't buy it and hide it away.


----------



## jhamlin38

These mfg's are putting out some pretty awesome looking stuff. Visually, the 09 flagships of any brand are all stunning. I'm still prefer the... Drumroll...
Look 586, Prince, Fondriest (biased), Storck/Parlee.


----------



## jsedlak

Sherpa23 said:


> As long as you get out and ride it, go for it. Not saying that you fall into this category but I love to see guys who are overweight or out of shape toodling along, breathing hard, on the latest and greatest stuff all decked out in their gear. That stuff is made to be used and if you have the cash, go for it. Life is too short for people to ride something other than their dream bike because they're worried about what other people think. Just don't buy it and hide it away.


+mf one


----------



## mondayC

There's something I like about Bianchi's T-Cube


----------



## lancezneighbor

Anything Salsa, everyone knows Salsa is muy caliente. Probably the fargo.


Or this really cool Guv'nor. 

(I hope I did the photos right)


----------



## Sojourner2005

*Preach Brotha!*



Sherpa23 said:


> As long as you get out and ride it, go for it. Not saying that you fall into this category but I love to see guys who are overweight or out of shape toodling along, breathing hard, on the latest and greatest stuff all decked out in their gear. That stuff is made to be used and if you have the cash, go for it. Life is too short for people to ride something other than their dream bike because they're worried about what other people think. Just don't buy it and hide it away.


AMEN!


----------



## Sacke

*I feel almost empty...*

I went ahead and ordered the Pinarello Prince BoB... 

I was planning on getting custom paint job, but after seeing the immense differences that the colors in the pictures and colors in reality had, I got too paranoid to get a color match that might not be as nice as one would expect. 

Several persons that had seen the Prince BoB in reality, said that it was the most beautiful bike that they had seen in a while. The Devil color looked ok, but I guess a majority of the frame is painted dark grey, not naked carbon, as one might presume... 

So I ordered the pitch black Prince Bob. I should have it in about 8-10 weeks... Keeping my fingers crossed that it is as beautiful as I've heard. 

It's the first time I buy a bike without seeing it in reality first... a bit nervous because of that.


----------



## Dajianshan

Everyone knows Wilier is the "it" bike for 2009. They have put a lot into the marketing machine this year.


----------



## Darin

*Here Here*



Sherpa23 said:


> As long as you get out and ride it, go for it. Not saying that you fall into this category but I love to see guys who are overweight or out of shape toodling along, breathing hard, on the latest and greatest stuff all decked out in their gear. That stuff is made to be used and if you have the cash, go for it. Life is too short for people to ride something other than their dream bike because they're worried about what other people think. Just don't buy it and hide it away.



Well said.


----------



## Sintesi

Darin said:


> Well said.


They're still gonna laugh at you guys.


----------



## Lifelover

If I can only have one it would be a cross bike.

I like Pink!


----------



## IowaAJ

Back to the schwinn really quick...

SimianSpeedster, Is that an integrated seatpost I see?


----------



## padawan716

I second the Bianchi T-cube. Very nice paint schemes this time around, except for the Via Nirone series. Horrible, horrible choices there.


----------



## footballcat

the new noah - my vote


----------



## lalahsghost

Henry Chinaski said:


> One bike? For me, probably an IF Club Racer.


I love the skinny tubes!

But my fav is....









it's way overpriced though


----------



## GGW

Hi there 

Litespeed Archon


----------



## Sablotny

*Maybe not my "final answer" but*

I'll put the Felt AR Team up because no one else has.

I like the new uber Giant as well. Wondering- how many years will Giant build some of the world's best carbon frames for other brands until the Giant label is respected itself? Methinks a few more years.


----------



## charlie brown

My vote - the Kona Kapu if I could have only one.


----------



## DannyBoy

*But in red.....................*



GGW said:


> Hi there
> 
> Litespeed Archon


:thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Sherpa23 said:


> As long as you get out and ride it, go for it. Not saying that you fall into this category but I love to see guys who are overweight or out of shape toodling along, breathing hard, on the latest and greatest stuff all decked out in their gear. That stuff is made to be used and if you have the cash, go for it. Life is too short for people to ride something other than their dream bike because they're worried about what other people think. Just don't buy it and hide it away.


FTW !

And additionally it motivates you to get better to deserve to be on that bike


----------



## GGW

DannyBoy said:


> :thumbsup:


I didnt like the red(photos) until i saw it couple weeks a go at my LBS .One heck of a classy bike ! Also not a fan about paint on Titanium bike but this time wow ,love both red and blue .What a frame !

GGW


----------



## Peanya

IowaAJ said:


> Back to the schwinn really quick...
> 
> SimianSpeedster, Is that an integrated seatpost I see?


yes it is


----------



## CurbDestroyer

Sintesi said:


> . . .You better have 3% body fat and thighs like godzilla before hopping on that thing or the poseur police will hunt you down and shoot you on the spot.


Like this?


----------



## Sintesi

CurbDestroyer said:


> Like this?


I was thinking of this guy but you got the idea.


----------



## IowaAJ

personally I think Cannondale was right on with their color choices this year...prime example:


----------



## BuckeyeBiker

Ooooh lah lah. That is nice. Note to other manufacturers: see how there is one moderately sized logo of the brand name and not 25? While not exactly subtle, it doesn't scream, "look at me!" Again, I dig white paint.

I've always liked C'dales cranks. They're plain and simple and they look great. This one is probably my favorite yet. I love how the small red piece in the center matches the red nipples on the wheels.


----------



## S-Works95

2009 S-Works Roubaix hands down, Super Fast, Super comfortable. I have the 2007 S-Works Roubiax wich i have at 16 1/2 lbs which I love, but they say the 2009 is stiffer and lighter , sounds like an early christmas gift to me


----------



## tindrum

they aren't the hottest in the world, but there are some really nice looking lower-level road bikes coming down the pipe-


----------



## varian72

I'm digging the matte black Orbea Orca.


----------



## Sablotny

Cool graffix on the Fisher. I dig.


----------



## rkb

*808s=goodness*

The Zipp 808s make all bikes look hot, Love the way it makes the Cervelo S3 look, they look hot on this Madone-


----------



## jorgy

Look 585 Optimum/Elle. I'd set it up as my climbing bike with the lightest components and wheels.


----------



## jkp41

tindrum said:


>


There is a bike exactly like this at Outdoors Inc. I almost picked it up but got the silver 08 instead. I didn't like something about the paint. It is kind of speckled almost. If it had been a more solid dark gray/black, I would have definately chosen this one over mine.


----------



## IowaAJ

Does anyone else agree with me that the "zertz" inserts Specialized puts in their bikes look ugly? The frame would otherwise look great without those little things in there.


----------



## jsedlak

That Orbea has some sexy pinstripes...

And now I want some Zipps for my madone. Wonder if they can withstand 225lbs.


----------



## raymonda

This is the first time a Cannonball has ever looked good.


----------



## PigmyRacer

varian72 said:


> I'm digging the matte black Orbea Orca.


I love that bike. I truly think that it is a gorgeous carbon frame.


----------



## MaddSkillz

The Orca wins. Thread over.


----------



## ilium




----------



## fabsroman

Don't you own a Colnago or two? I'm surprised that none of them made it to this thread yet. How about these two?


----------



## Sacke

fabsroman said:


> Don't you own a Colnago or two? I'm surprised that none of them made it to this thread yet. How about these two?


Owned... in past tense. I can only afford to have one high-end bike at a time. This time it's Pinarello.


----------



## caterham

RE:>>>


> "I am curious to know which bike/frame you would choose if you could only own one single bike, it had to be a 2009 model."


atm, i'm smitten with the new cinelli xcr


----------



## IowaAJ

Wow, I think I'm smitten with that cinelli frame as well...

I'm curious, how much does that frame weigh?


----------



## fabsroman

I thought you were in love with the Colnago Extreme C just a couple months ago. Luckily, I can have more than one high end bike at a time. I'm keeping my Cristallo and FG Lite and getting a C50. I love the Cristallo and FG Lite, so I could never get rid of them.


----------



## steelisreal2

Cheers *rkb* for posting photograph of my Trek Madone, I sold it last week, excluding the 808's. 










Just waiting for a Giant Advanced SL 0 with 7900 Dura-Ace to arrive, will retro-fit Deda Newton bars/stem. This one will have a seat post, not ISP - I have been down the ISP track before, too hard to sell with a 690mm seat height.


----------



## Sacke

fabsroman said:


> I thought you were in love with the Colnago Extreme C just a couple months ago. Luckily, I can have more than one high end bike at a time. I'm keeping my Cristallo and FG Lite and getting a C50. I love the Cristallo and FG Lite, so I could never get rid of them.


I was indeed in love with the Extreme C, and I still think it is a marvelous frame, but I think the problem was that I was riding so much that I was getting considerably stronger than in the beginning of the summer. I started to want more stiffness and a racier geometry. 

The Extreme C has found another passionate owner, and is in good hands. As for me, I am waiting until the end of November to get a 2009 Pinarello Prince. While waiting, I got to borrow a -05 Pinarello Paris, and to be honest, I noticed that speed really is an issue of having the legs or not. The Paris with its 8,2kg and aluminum frame doesn't punish me at all as much as I had expected. 

Anyways... the hottest bike for 2009 is a Pinarello Prince.


----------



## shapeofthings

That Cinelli is intriguing.

Must say I love all the Italian rigs I can not afford. Especially these:


----------



## DBtheCyclist

*Agreed, zertz inserts don't help the lines of the frame at all.*

I certainly agree with you, these frames would look WAY better, IMO, without them.

Doug



IowaAJ said:


> Does anyone else agree with me that the "zertz" inserts Specialized puts in their bikes look ugly? The frame would otherwise look great without those little things in there.


----------



## weltyed

i want that pistola!


----------



## DarkSaturn

Mmm... white.


----------



## smbrum

*Noah*

the 09 Ridley Noah gets my vote...I have this one on order and is supposed to arrive late November. Forget all that new technology (aero paint, air foils)...it just looks hot !!!


----------



## shapeofthings

Intergrated seat tubes look good and sure they perform well, but they just aren't for me. I would be too afraid of cutting too short. I am one of the people who is always adjusting things.

I'll be at interbike on Friday and will post up first hand looks.


----------



## smbrum

good point. definitely one of those measure 2, 3, or 4 times before the cut. I have seen the seat mast cap and there is about 4cm of adjustment so unless you are way off on the measurement there is still some play. But I am one that pretty much gets the bike set and never adjust anything unless I change out a component. 

Would be very interested in your take of the Noah first hand if you run across one.


----------



## Getoutandride

the s3 gets my vote, but, i have to say when i saw it first i considered it ugly, it only wins on two points
1. the pinarello prince looks terrible compared to last years model -used to be the one and only bike to have IMO
2. the s3's engineering has once again exceeded beyond expectations


----------



## wchane

whatever vanilla's that leave sacha's workshop in 2009 gets my vote.


----------



## rkb

*Another cool bike*

Storck Fascenario-


----------



## fabsroman

I just saw an ad for that bike in Bicycling. Pretty nice, and I never even knew they existed.


----------



## IowaAJ

I've heard that they ride like hell...

I'd still love to get my hands on one though...superlight!


----------



## DarkSaturn

It might not be pretty, but the tech on the new Cervelo P4 is crazy...










Integrated rear brake:









Same for the water bottle:









Crazy thin too:









Link to 3000px wide image:
http://www.cervelo.com/models/fullsize/P4%20bike.png


----------



## fabsroman

I saw it in Bicycling last night and it looks fast. Don't know if I really like how the fork is attached to the headtube, but it probably works just fine.


----------



## wiz525

i'm just not a fan of the look of the P4. i like names on the downtubes and this just doesn't look nice. i'm sure it'll grow on me though..


----------



## Arthur Ogus

The original question was, if you could only have one bike, which would it be. So unless you only ride time trials, you want a bike that is versatile, fun to ride, and fast and light. I guess in the context, there is also a question of how it looks. 

I think the Time is the way to go---not the RXR, a time trial bike, but a VXR or VSRS.
(Personally I have a time VXS, more understated looking, but I tell you it is one sweet ride).


----------



## Lundquist77

I was at Interbike Wed Sept 24. 2008 -- and saw many of the above mentioned in person. All of them glorious. Loved the Look, Time, Cervelo. Pinarello. Merckx, Stork. I was really impressed with the look of the Wilier. Can't decide..All hot.


----------



## Treker

DBtheCyclist said:


> I certainly agree with you, these frames would look WAY better, IMO, without them.
> 
> Doug


What I wonder is if they actually do anything, or if are they are mostly just the product of an overactive marketing department?

Jay B.


----------



## ralph1

*Hot bike*

I can't resist, my pick for hot bike.:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Touch0Gray

Going strictly by appearance, it would have to be the Orca.....I love the lines...especially where it all comes together at the seat tube and the bottom bracket......very sculptural....


----------



## Treker

Touch0Gray said:


> Going strictly by appearance, it would have to be the Orca.....I love the lines...especially where it all comes together at the seat tube and the bottom bracket......very sculptural....


My vote goes for the Orca as well. I just wish they made it in my size. I need a 62-63cm in most frames, and the biggest I have seen in the Orca is a 60cm. Oh well... 

Jay B.


----------



## Touch0Gray

Treker said:


> My vote goes for the Orca as well. I just wish they made it in my size. I need a 62-63cm in most frames, and the biggest I have seen in the Orca is a 60cm. Oh well...
> 
> Jay B.


I just wish they made it in my price range.....


----------



## farva

Henry Chinaski said:


> One bike? For me, probably an IF Club Racer.


How do you fit fenders under regular road brakes like this? I thought they would not fit. 

Kind of generic, but I'd go for a Scott Addict if I had the $. Seems to do everything well.


----------



## uzziefly

*LAdies & Gentlemen*

behold..... 

Best looking Trek ever IMHO. I'd not want another unless they come up with something nicer.

By the way, the LA was intended to be in caps because of the bike:


----------



## uzziefly

If you still haven't figured it out, it's a bike for LAnce Armstrong with an NYC theme.


----------



## jsedlak

and mellow johny on the seat tube?

or is c()d3 for maille jaune?


----------



## uzziefly

jsedlak said:


> and mellow johny on the seat tube?
> 
> or is c()d3 for maille jaune?


You meant maillot jaune.

Moreon.


----------



## Getoutandride

^^^ that is hot! ^^^


----------



## shapeofthings

smbrum said:


> good point. definitely one of those measure 2, 3, or 4 times before the cut. I have seen the seat mast cap and there is about 4cm of adjustment so unless you are way off on the measurement there is still some play. But I am one that pretty much gets the bike set and never adjust anything unless I change out a component.
> 
> Would be very interested in your take of the Noah first hand if you run across one.


here you go:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shapeofthings/2893625243/" title="ridley_noah2 by modulate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3050/2893625243_d3be35cb00_b.jpg" width="800" alt="ridley_noah2" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shapeofthings/2893623135/" title="ridley_noah by modulate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/2893623135_0963fe73fc_b.jpg" width="800" alt="ridley_noah" /></a>


----------



## shapeofthings

This Wilier was a highlight:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shapeofthings/2894470164/" title="wilier by modulate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3093/2894470164_4b4e6c18c9_b.jpg" width="800" alt="wilier" /></a>


----------



## uzziefly

shapeofthings said:


> This Wilier was a highlight:
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/shapeofthings/2894470164/" title="wilier by modulate, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3093/2894470164_4b4e6c18c9_b.jpg" width="800" alt="wilier" /></a>


Kinda like a Specialized.

Still nice though. Actually, nicer than a Tarmac.


----------



## shapeofthings

The photo is very crappy, when you see this frame in person, it is very impressive. This color scheme was by far the best one of the other 5 or so options.

I'll post their official photo:


----------



## weltyed

*mellow johnny is...*

LA's nickname. a bastardization of maillot jaune. his shop in austin is also called mellow johnny's.



jsedlak said:


> and mellow johny on the seat tube?
> 
> or is c()d3 for maille jaune?


----------



## jsedlak

uzziefly said:


> You meant maillot jaune.
> 
> Moreon.


lol, i did i did.


----------



## Mr. Finn

*My Fav*

That Wilier is sharp. My vote goes for the Casati Vola. I can't stop looking at it. I can't find a pic decent enough to post. Anyone have one?


----------



## merckxman

*Good photos*

here:http://www.ciclicasati.it/english/foto_vola.htm# 


Mr. Finn said:


> That Wilier is sharp. My vote goes for the Casati Vola. I can't stop looking at it. I can't find a pic decent enough to post. Anyone have one?


----------



## shapeofthings

the time the OP nominated is definitely lustful


----------



## ilovejuve

i kid you not, the time rxr ulteam is by far the sexiest bike out there, and i am sure its gonna ride like a dream. love it or hate it, you will have to look at it when it passes you!!


----------



## CleavesF

is there any other color combo than black, white and red?


----------



## Sherpa23

ilovejuve said:


> and i am sure its gonna ride like a dream.


Why do you think that?


----------



## ilovejuve

the lines on the rxr are sweeet. and if the rave reviews of the vxrs are anything to go by, the ride wil be spectacular. the pedigree of time cannot be disputed.
but daaaaamn....the price. $5500 plus????
you can be sure i will only be watching this machine


----------



## Sacke

I have a confession to make... I canceled the Prince and ordered the RXR Ulteam in white. Exactly like on the picture that wired.com took. I already have the wheels and the Super Record on order, so the bike will be exactly like in the picture. 

The RXR grew on me. It wasn't love at first sight, but it really has grown on me... Now it is on order, and a few weeks of impatient waiting are ahead.


----------



## ilovejuve

sacke you lucky bastard.....great choice. i am sure you will be very happy.
of course you know that everyone will try to drop you now....having the hottest bike out there and all. no worries, your bike will look so good they will slow down to get a proper glimpse.
i personally would have gone with the red.....many white bikes out there but that all red looks sweeet.


----------



## buck-50

Sacke said:


> I am curious to know which bike/frame you would choose if you could only own one single bike, it had to be a 2009 model.
> 
> Basically, which bike is the hottest bike of 2009?


Well, if I could only own one single bike, I'd want something that could do pretty much everything. So, I vote for the Rawland Sogn- it's monstercross meets practicality- braze ons for racks, fenders, room for 2.3" 650b tires but it'll also work with 700c wheels and tires up to 38s (if you use paul's MotoLite adjustable brakes)- Figure it's the one bike that could actually be the one bike I need. 

I'd like to be in love with the Salsa Fargo, but honestly, the disc-only setup doesn't appeal.


----------



## nocwrench

*Cinelli XCr weight*

The Cinelli XCr frame weighs 3lbs 9oz in a medium. Not claimed weight, as I weighed it myself.


----------



## batroadie

I guess the Giant TCR is mine!


----------



## frdfandc

A co-worker showed me this one. I love the colors.


----------



## batroadie

Campag12 said:


> Something I can actually see in person before buying:
> 
> my vote for 2009



I agree, I have seen this in person and it is MUCH sexier than the photos... I have one on order as a frame-set which will be available in Dec.

Looking forward to it


----------



## Scooper

Schwinn Seventieth Anniversary limited edition (70 framesets) Paramount built by Waterford Precision Cycles using Reynolds 953 stainless steel tube set and custom stainless lugs.


----------



## raymonda

No you're talking!


----------



## scmaddog17

the Schwinn gets my vote too!!! nice lugs


----------



## kbiker3111

RXR

Time makes the best bikes. Period.


----------



## timetrial40k

Scooper said:


> Schwinn Seventieth Anniversary limited edition (70 framesets) Paramount built by Waterford Precision Cycles using Reynolds 953 stainless steel tube set and custom stainless lugs.
> 
> Yep, the Paramount. The Wisconsin Bike Fed had a raffle last night at their fundraiser for one of these, $100 bucks for a ticket. Talking with a guy at the event who works at Schwinn he said that they weighed the bike they had on display with the new D/A group, Mavic RSys wheels and it was 16.2 lbs. the frame looked like a 56-58 cm frame. (I didn't ask the size). It got more attention than the Garmin team Felt they had on auction. Its great that they've brought back the name on a worthy rig. Also, the carbon Paramounts look sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## peter feng

*De Rosa King 3*

De Rosa King 3. I own one and love it.


----------



## Sacke

peter feng said:


> De Rosa King 3. I own one and love it.


I really like the blue color. It is a nice step away from all the white and red bikes in the market. No labels on the Boras... nice touch for the ultimate aesthetic experience. 

Is the stem custom painted? 

Where is the picture taken? Japan?


----------



## peter feng

Yes this picture was taken in Japan, but this is not my bike. I took this picture a few months after already purchasing my black King 3. This is my bike.


----------



## peter feng

My De Rosa King 3.


----------



## AteMrYeats

peter feng said:


> De Rosa King 3. I own one and love it.


Proof that carbon bikes can be classics in their own right. That bike is amazing.


----------



## fabsroman

It will be quite a while before carbon bikes are considered classics like the Colnago Super Sarroni, Schwin Paramount, Pinarello Montello from the 80's, etc.


----------



## AteMrYeats

fabsroman said:


> It will be quite a while before carbon bikes are considered classics like the Colnago Super Sarroni, Schwin Paramount, Pinarello Montello from the 80's, etc.


Maybe so. You imply, though, that it is possible, even likely. Lugged steel bikes are not getting any more classic, that's for sure, despite the beautiful frames from Llewellyn, Kirk, Weigle, etc. In twenty or thirty years, I imagine some of these bikes will still be ridden,and they will be classics in the eyes of those who loved them. I guess the question is, how many people will remember these bikes fondly?


----------



## fabsroman

A lot of people will regard these carbon fiber bikes as classics in the future, but who knows what will be the new material in the future. The C40 is almost reaching classic status, as I am sure the C50 will, along with a lot of the other high end carbon frames. Some of the first Kestrels look like classics to me because I can remember them from the late 80's. Look made some carbon fiber frames in the late 80's that I would also consider classics right now.


----------



## johnnymossville

The Felt AR Team Issue gets my vote.

http://www.feltracing.com/09-catalog/road/aero-road/09-ar-team-issue.aspx


----------



## r_mutt

as an interesting point of comparison- are there any aluminum-framed bikes from the 80's90's that are considered classics?


----------



## fabsroman

I think Cannondale had just started making aluminum frames in the late 80's, and from what I can remember, they weren't that good. We used to make fun of the guys riding the huge tube aluminum frames back then.


----------



## tindrum

on the other hand...

i'd personally consider the big-tube made in the usa cannondale 2.8 and 3.0's classics... awesome bikes for what they were... stiff as all hell and incredibly unforgiving, and, in my opinion, really pretty.


----------



## Sacke

*New contender... Colnago EPS*

This is not my bike. It is a riding buddy's new beauty. 

The bike just got assembled with almost all of the parts that were planned to be on the bike. The Super Record cassettes were not available from the french importer, so it is assembled with a Chorus 11 speed cassette instead. Other than that, It is the way it is intended. 

It weighs 6,6kg with computer, pedals, bottle cages and the heavy chorus cassette. Size 55cm, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Richieg

*Cost more than a new Ducati 1098.*

That's got to be the most expensive bike on this site? Just the frame and wheels are about $13000? How does your friend like the ride? Pretty nice I bet..


----------



## Sacke

Richieg said:


> That's got to be the most expensive bike on this site? Just the frame and wheels are about $13000? How does your friend like the ride? Pretty nice I bet..


He hasn't had the chance to ride it yet. Heavy rains and thunderstorms have been present for a few days, and it doesn't seem like it's going to get any better before the weekend. 

I will take it for a test ride at some point, and I can write up a little review in the Colnago section when I have done that. At the soonest in 2 weeks...


----------



## Sintesi

Sacke said:


> He hasn't had the chance to ride it yet. Heavy rains and thunderstorms have been present for a few days, and it doesn't seem like it's going to get any better before the weekend.
> 
> I will take it for a test ride at some point, and I can write up a little review in the Colnago section when I have done that. At the soonest in 2 weeks...


I dig it but I am also curious what the benefits could possibly be regards riding experience. Something like that is the absolute pinnacle of cycling technology so how does it translate?


----------



## fabsroman

A lot of us buy things that we will never use the full potential of. I've seen guys riding Colnago Extreme Powers that would never be able to make any frame flex. A lot of people buy crotch rocket motorcycles, and I seriously doubt the majority of them will actually use the full potential of those motorcycles. Same goes for a lot of cars.

At the end of the day, they are just nice to have if you can afford them.


----------



## vxpro

I really like the new Time...









...but I'm itching for something old-school


----------



## shapeofthings

How about a mix of old and new?
Colnago Zabel EPS.


----------



## kaj

The Colnago CX1 wins for top end bike. But this new Merckx might be the sexiest thing I've ever seen with 2 wheels.


----------



## shapeofthings

I checked out the new Merckx at interbike, great bike (as all the super bikes are). But for some reason, in my eyes it was hit a few times with the fugly stick. 
The Time has similar angles and colors, but for some reason it looks so much sexier.
But either way, I would take one of those new Colnagos if I had a spare 10K sitting around. 

New Condor seems interesting.


----------



## fabsroman

That frame is too big for the rider unless that is a 13cm stem on it. Otherwise, it looks pretty nice. Of course, not as nice as a Colnago, but pretty nice nonetheless.


----------



## Fixed

*agree P4*

Trying to decide if it's worth trading in my P2C... Very cool bike.


----------



## Eisentraut

fabsroman said:


> A lot of us buy things that we will never use the full potential of. I've seen guys riding Colnago Extreme Powers that would never be able to make any frame flex. A lot of people buy crotch rocket motorcycles, and I seriously doubt the majority of them will actually use the full potential of those motorcycles. Same goes for a lot of cars.
> 
> At the end of the day, they are just nice to have if you can afford them.




The real shame is that 3 or 4 years down the road and the "new" latest and greatest comes along, this bike will be worth a fraction of the origenal price. Not that it isn't still an amazing bike but it is no longer the newest and that is a huge driver in the bike business. I fully agree with the thinking that if you have the cash...buy what you want however, you have to put up with alot of funny looks when your riding it at 16 mph and just out for a cruise. Trust me you'll find out right away who the pricks are in your riding club.


----------



## fabsroman

That is where the thick skin comes in play. Remember the post about the guy that came to a ride in a lotus or lamborghini with his bike in the front seat of the car? I'm sure he probably got a lot of looks too.


----------



## r_mutt

any bike with the luscious campy bora wheels. those really take a bikes "look" up 2 full notches.


----------



## TheDon

Look 565 Mondrian


----------



## choppedsled

Cervelo S3, Nuff said...


----------



## garbec

*I'm w/ vxpro*

white, red and black are nice - but evryone is doing it....


----------



## Killroy

lalahsghost said:


> I love the skinny tubes!
> 
> But my fav is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's way overpriced though


Wow, final someone did a belt drive. And a check with the website is a bunch of other belt dive bikes. 

I would not say it is overpriced for the features that they put into it: belt drive, special tensioner, belt guard, special shaped tubing, deep v rims, integrated headset, special seat color.


----------



## racing replica

*Baum dream bike.*

I really like the Colnago EPS Zabel was on at the Tour this year. But my dream bike would be this beauty. Need to just find a sugar-lady to buy it for me.


----------



## fabsroman

What is the manufacturer's name of the frame and crank, and do you have any website links to them? I really need to stop visiting this chat board because it tends to put big dents in my wallet.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Baum Cycles (Australia)*

These guys put together some hot bikes, having seen one in the flesh. Some details below:- 










https://www.baumcycles.com/

Darren Baum trained and worked as a certified aircraft engineer and stainless steel TIG welder before becoming a frame builder. His cycling career began as an A grade rider before a car accident in 1990 sparked a long-term interest in how biomechanics and the bike's impact on a rider's core stability can be used to increase performance.

Darren has been a frame builder for more than fifteen years, and has developed a unique design and construction processes that allow the size, stiffness and handling of each frame to be tuned to the precise needs of individual rider needs.

Also check out their Flickr page:-
https://flickr.com/photos/baumcycles/


Crankset fitted to the previous posting - CLAVICULA


----------



## fabsroman

Thanks for the info. I just checked out their site and this could get expensive because I like the Ti frame and Colnago doesn't currently make any Ti frames. I'll have to read up more on it tomorrow.


----------



## bertoni

*Colnago CX-1*

Nobody has given the CX-1 much love yet, a nice looking bike, IMHO.


----------



## DBtheCyclist

*Can you repost and increase the size of that pic ?*

It is barely large enough to see what bike it is.

Thanks,
Doug



bertoni said:


> Nobody has given the CX-1 much love yet, a nice looking bike, IMHO.


----------



## bertoni

*colnago cx-1*

I will try this again, hopefully with a larger picture.


----------



## steelisreal2

*Colnago CX-1*

The CX-1 has a special monocoque carbon fibre front triangle with an assembled rear triangle which is joined with a special proprietary bonding process. Colnago's new CX-1 frame is the top of Colnago’s monocoque frame range and is positioned close to the Colnago Extreme Power and Extreme-C in performance and design. 

Two colours below:-


----------



## Getoutandride

probably the nicest colnago ive seen, thats saying something cause im not much of a colnago man


----------



## Eisentraut

It's funny to me that "monocoque" is a new buzz word among CF frame builders. A tube of any kind is a monocoque structure. It just means a structure that gets it's strength from the outside skin with little or no interior structure. But isn't a tig welded frame a monocoque structure as well?
By the way that CX-1 looks awesome but that Clavicula crank with the Carbon Ti chainrings is really the holysh!t moment for me.


----------



## -Matt82-

I'm a little late to this thread I guess, but I like the Felt AR's and these two below. I don't know much about BH or Cube, just found out about them recently. Seems BH's are imported into the US, but it doesn't look like Cube is. 

I don't know if either of these are 2009 models.


BH G4











And Cube Litening


----------



## BuckeyeBiker

What's with all the spacers on the BH?


----------



## racing replica

I really like that BH frame, I think that is 2008 modle thou. The 2009 ones look just as good and they now make an xl frame which would have been good for this person. I have a 2007 BH G3 and I think it is very good bike. The Lightweight wheels on cube look really nice. I live in Australia and never seen Cube, I think they are only available in Europe.


----------



## the Inbred

It's an 08 BH G4...the 09 frames won't have the UCI Pro Tour decal. it'll also come in the AG2R scheme, as well as a Red/ White scheme.


----------



## Touch0Gray

BuckeyeBiker said:


> What's with all the spacers on the BH?


no kidding and STILL look at the saddle to bar drop...!!!!!!!!!!

how'd your practical go?


----------



## CleavesF

Eisentraut said:


> It's funny to me that "monocoque" is a new buzz word among CF frame builders. A tube of any kind is a monocoque structure. It just means a structure that gets it's strength from the outside skin with little or no interior structure. But isn't a tig welded frame a monocoque structure as well?
> By the way that CX-1 looks awesome but that Clavicula crank with the Carbon Ti chainrings is really the holysh!t moment for me.


Monocoque means one piece construction. Unless it's molded and cured in one piece, it's not monocoque. 

So yes, a CF tube is monocoque, but a CF frame made of those tubes is NOT.


----------



## -Matt82-

I dunno what is up with that guys bike, it's just a pic I found on the internet. Was one of the only clear ones that wasn't a stock photo from the manufacturer.


----------



## the Inbred

saddle in that pic needed to go up about 5mm, but I was at max height. 55.5cm frame. that bike rides unlike any other bike i've ridden. very, very fun bike.


----------



## waterford853

*Paramount 70th*

70 people are going to get one fine ride in 2009... this could be the finest Waterford yet.
View attachment 146981


----------



## Eisentraut

CleavesF said:


> Monocoque means one piece construction. Unless it's molded and cured in one piece, it's not monocoque.
> 
> So yes, a CF tube is monocoque, but a CF frame made of those tubes is NOT.


"Monocoque" does not mean one piece construction. It is a structure where the outside skin carries most if not all of the load. A rocket is a monocoque structure but is that one piece?


----------



## bertoni

I knew this was going to be an interesting thread-is it correct to say any bike features monocoque construction since it technically has no outside skin? When does a frame constructed of tubes cease being a structural frame? Manufacturers are trying to distinguish the differences in process of construction, but a frame is still a frame.

Any engineers out there willing to put out an opinion? I am just a lowly architect.


----------



## auk

Speedvagen Road. But, if pinned to only one bike period, Speedvagen Cross.


----------



## Spezzoto

*I want to put my two options*

Spezzotto Ribelle full bike or Spezzotto 1K hand made carbon frame.


----------



## thinkcooper

Isn't it amazing how a set of Zipp/Storck wheels can transform a budget bike?


----------



## barelfly

I didn't see this, at least I don't think I did...

but if I had $9000 and was serious with tris, this is definitely one I would want!


----------



## r_mutt

auk said:


> Speedvagen Road. But, if pinned to only one bike period, Speedvagen Cross.



this is currently, one of my favorite bikes!


----------



## Italianrider76

Cinelli Best of


----------



## Jimbolaya

I'm a structural engineer and I don't know the difference. Is there a liguist around?

I think Eisentrut has a point. The term "Monocoque" seems to be, maybe incorrectly, used to mean one piece construction.
-Jim



bertoni said:


> I knew this was going to be an interesting thread-is it correct to say any bike features monocoque construction since it technically has no outside skin? When does a frame constructed of tubes cease being a structural frame? Manufacturers are trying to distinguish the differences in process of construction, but a frame is still a frame.
> 
> Any engineers out there willing to put out an opinion? I am just a lowly architect.


----------



## DM.Aelis

Italianrider76 said:


> Cinelli Best of



Dayummmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## fabsroman

You have to ask the marketing guys. LOL They can put a spin on anything. Some of my teammates were just posting a couple of weeks ago about some type of airfoil technology developed back in the 50's or 60's that some wheel manufacturer is touting for its wheels. It is all about marketing.


----------



## stevesbike

how about this one (some solid dynamic wind tunnel testing resulted in some interesting ideas about rear wheel cutouts etc http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/first-look-look-2009-road-bikes-17832?CPN=RSS&SOURCE=BRGENNEWS)


----------



## Eisentraut

Wow that LOOK is an amazing looking bike!


----------



## Italianrider76

Seems like black and red are the hip colours for 09.


----------



## nbrigato

I went with the Wiler Cento Uno. It is absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Richieg

Post a few photos of your new bike


----------



## shapeofthings

nbrigato said:


> I went with the Wiler Cento Uno. It is absolutely brilliant!


give us a full report on how it rides/performs/brings about world peace. Hell, just start a thread for it. 

I debate about once a week on just blowing my credit card to bits and buying one. So expensive here in the US. 

Bellati Sport seems so much cheaper, but ordering from Switzerland makes me hesitate (bought a frame from Italy that UPS decided to lose for me, still no reimbursement).


----------



## nbrigato

Pardon me, I'm pretty new at posting photos. It only took a dozen tries. I had to resize the image, the edit was being saved to another folder and I didn't pick up on that. As I cut the resolution, the quality of the photo diminished. I will post more photos under "calling all Wiler owners" later on.


----------



## fabsroman

I've bought two frames from Bellatisport. In fact, the second one just came this week on Monday or Tuesday. The first was a Colnago Cristallo that I paid $2,500 for delivered with nothing else to be paid on it. The second was a Colnago C50 that I ended up paying $3,275 for delivered. You can see both frames in the Colnago "My C50 is here" thread. Mr. Bellati has been nothing but great to deal with. He is very responsive to e-mails and even got me a 2008 paint scheme on my C50 even though the factory had changed over to the 2009 paint schemes. When I want another high priced frame, I'll buy it from him or Maestro, even though both of them are across the pond. The US retailers cannot even come close to the prices in Europe, and that goes for Campy components too. The difference between Super Record here in the states and over in Europe is something like $1,200. I also saved about $1,400 on the C50 frame and $1,000 on the Cristallo. So, buying most of my stuff from overseas probably saved me a couple grand per bike build.


----------



## shapeofthings

you can also just post up a link with your photos on flickr (owned by Yahoo), picasa (owned by Google), and photobucket to name a few. They are all free.
Posting on various forums is a pain in the butt due to size limitations. 

Start that Wilier thread, I am very interested. If I still have a job next year, I think I may pull the trigger.


----------



## batroadie

MY 09 Giant TCR Advanced


----------



## Oxtox

nvr mnd...


----------



## Noupy

*this Italian beauty is pretty hot !!!!*

Carrera Phibra

Has more curves than a pissed off rattle snake.


----------



## haydos

Very hard to go past the Nago EPS - PRZA - Zabel. Definately my favourite!...i'm about to order one!



other than that the new Time RXR Ulteam in white is awesome! one of my mates has one with Record and lightweights. Wow!


----------



## bertoni

haydos said:


> Very hard to go past the Nago EPS - PRZA - Zabel. Definately my favourite!...i'm about to order one!
> 
> 
> 
> other than that the new Time RXR Ulteam in white is awesome! one of my mates has one with Record and lightweights. Wow!


I would have to second the motion on the EPS. The CX-1 is nice, but the EPS is a classic beauty, especially in the Saronni paint. I'm jealous.


----------



## grittsm8

kuota kom









kestrel talon sl, road/tri bike









jamis xenith sl









bianchi 928 dura ace


----------



## Kenacycle

My Isaac Sonic that I recently built.


----------



## fabsroman

You need the chain. Otherwise, that bike looks pretty awesome. Almost as nice as my C50 is going to look once I am done with it. LOL


----------



## Kenacycle

fabsroman said:


> You need the chain. Otherwise, that bike looks pretty awesome. Almost as nice as my C50 is going to look once I am done with it. LOL



Here is the chain you suggested. Fresh pic I just took


----------



## fabsroman

Much better, and I too was wondering about that white carpet underneath a bike that will have grime and grease all over it.


----------



## Kenacycle

The bike still hasn't seen road yet. It's very much a virgin. I most likely won't take it out on it maiden voyage until late spring next year.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Sherpa23 said:


> As long as you get out and ride it, go for it. Not saying that you fall into this category but I love to see guys who are overweight or out of shape toodling along, breathing hard, on the latest and greatest stuff all decked out in their gear. That stuff is made to be used and if you have the cash, go for it. Life is too short for people to ride something other than their dream bike because they're worried about what other people think. Just don't buy it and hide it away.



Breath of fresh air! Well said.:thumbsup:


----------



## MERAKMAN

Sintesi said:


> They're still gonna laugh at you guys.



Yep but they're not gonna care! la la la laa


----------



## CurbDestroyer

What about the P4 with statigically placed lunch box?


----------



## fabsroman

I wonder how much a replacement lunch box costs? LOL


----------



## Killroy

barelfly said:


> I didn't see this, at least I don't think I did...
> 
> but if I had $9000 and was serious with tris, this is definitely one I would want!


I think the design is driven more by artists and industrial designers than real aerodynamicist and wind tunnle testing. Look at that seat post!


----------



## williethewaiter

For TT bikes the specialized is nice, but I've gotta go for the Wilier and the Ridley Dean first.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Eisentraut said:


> The real shame is that 3 or 4 years down the road and the "new" latest and greatest comes along, this bike will be worth a fraction of the origenal price. Not that it isn't still an amazing bike but it is no longer the newest and that is a huge driver in the bike business. I fully agree with the thinking that if you have the cash...buy what you want however, you have to put up with alot of funny looks when your riding it at 16 mph and just out for a cruise. Trust me you'll find out right away who the pricks are in your riding club.


Jealous pricks I guess?


----------



## MERAKMAN

Eisentraut said:


> "Monocoque" does not mean one piece construction. It is a structure where the outside skin carries most if not all of the load. A rocket is a monocoque structure but is that one piece?


Yeah I see where you got that from, but in bike frame construction terms it generally means one piece construction of the front triangle. The Willier Cento now has one piece rear stays (chain and seat) so would be the only carbon frame that has a two piece construction. No frame is a full 'monocoque' single piece because they have to put the bladder inside the carbon, in the mould and take it out after inflation (which is how you get the shape/structure of a 'monocoque' carbon frame). But yes it does mean a structure where the outside skin carries the load, but in bike frame construction terms is does not..it means one piece construction..


----------



## Getoutandride

Eisentraut said:


> The real shame is that 3 or 4 years down the road and the "new" latest and greatest comes along, this bike will be worth a fraction of the origenal price. Not that it isn't still an amazing bike but it is no longer the newest and that is a huge driver in the bike business. I fully agree with the thinking that if you have the cash...buy what you want however, you have to put up with alot of funny looks when your riding it at 16 mph and just out for a cruise. Trust me you'll find out right away who the pricks are in your riding club.



Its funny you say this, I cannot stand this train of thought, ok I recently bought myself a Cervelo soloist carbon, ok $8k down the drain for a bike i will probably ride 50km a week at best, why do i need a cervelo? obviously because im such an amazing athlete haha no, because it feels so much nicer and works so much more plush than a $2000 bike.

So am I a complete Wanker riding the "tour winning frame" when a 2 grand bike could do me fine? I dont think so but I do know that when I do meet the club for a race im not that much of a D-head that ppl dnt wanna take her for a spin:thumbsup:

I think people should just go with what they WANT not what people think they DESERVE


----------



## MERAKMAN

BuckeyeBiker said:


> What's with all the spacers on the BH?


The frames too small for the fellow...


----------



## MERAKMAN

Getoutandride said:


> Its funny you say this, I cannot stand this train of thought, ok I recently bought myself a Cervelo soloist carbon, ok $8k down the drain for a bike i will probably ride 50km a week at best, why do i need a cervelo? obviously because im such an amazing athlete haha no, because it feels so much nicer and works so much more plush than a $2000 bike.
> 
> So am I a complete Wanker riding the "tour winning frame" when a 2 grand bike could do me fine? I dont think so but I do know that when I do meet the club for a race im not that much of a D-head that ppl dnt wanna take her for a spin:thumbsup:
> 
> I think people should just go with what they WANT not what people think they DESERVE


No your not a t###er for wanting a nice bike. The c##ksuckers are the jealous ones.


----------



## bwhite_4

Out of all of thses posted, I'd go with the Indy Fab.

I'm sick of the carbon bikes and the fully wall(bike) papered logos.


----------



## chirider990

For me it is the BMC Road Racer. That beastly green is just so ugly I love it. That will be the frame to build the heck out of for a crit bike this year.


----------



## rward325

This one


----------



## Sacke

The Pinarello Prince is much nicer in reality than in pictures. The colors are incredibly clear and the bike is truly a beaty. It wasn't originally on the short list, but I feel like a king riding my Prince.


----------



## Killroy

Conventional seat post are _so_ last season.


----------



## haydos

Killroy said:
 

> Conventional seat post are _so_ last season.



Integrated seat masts are 'so' last seasonrrr: :ciappa:


----------



## haydos

Killroy said:


> Conventional seat post are _so_ last season.



Integrated seat masts are 'so' last seasonrrr: :ciappa:


----------



## MERAKMAN

Sacke said:


> The Pinarello Prince is much nicer in reality than in pictures. The colors are incredibly clear and the bike is truly a beaty. It wasn't originally on the short list, but I feel like a king riding my Prince.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sacke
> 
> Sorry but gotta ask; when you rode the EPS, did that make you feel like a King too? This is the feeling I'm looking for in a bike, is important if I spend that sort of money...(the Prince and the EPS are neck and neck at the moment, with the King 3 just alittle behind, on the desirability stakes)
> 
> Oh and Happy New Year!


----------



## zatopek

*SWEEEEEEET Ride*

Have you seen the Serotta Meivici AE? Great googlemoogley! I think I may just swoon.
http://www.serotta.com/meivici_ae/index.html


----------



## cpark

Sacke said:


> I have a confession to make... I canceled the Prince and ordered the RXR Ulteam in white. Exactly like on the picture that wired.com took. I already have the wheels and the Super Record on order, so the bike will be exactly like in the picture.
> 
> The RXR grew on me. It wasn't love at first sight, but it really has grown on me... Now it is on order, and a few weeks of impatient waiting are ahead.


Did you finish putting it together?
Let see some pix.....


----------



## z rocks

Yeah that TIME is shweet, a riding buddy has that very red one. Makes sinse cause TIME is a sponsor of his. Its outta my ball$park. 

KUOTA KOM is my bike pick.


----------



## Sacke

cpark said:


> Did you finish putting it together?
> Let see some pix.....


Things took unexpected turns, and I ended up with the Prince after all. Pictures just a couple of posts above or, http://picasaweb.google.com/sakari.kyro/2009PinarelloPrince


----------



## rellimreeb

lalahsghost said:


> I love the skinny tubes!
> 
> But my fav is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's way overpriced though


that Trek is hot. I'll be looking for ebay specials.


----------



## nicks2192

imo I like the cofids look 595 or the mirlam focus there both pretty hot bikes


----------



## rellimreeb

Sacke said:


> The Pinarello Prince is much nicer in reality than in pictures. The colors are incredibly clear and the bike is truly a beaty. It wasn't originally on the short list, but I feel like a king riding my Prince.


wow - what a sweet bike


----------



## B15serv

i think the new FDJ team ride from lapierre is great looking


----------



## pfeiff

That Prince is hot stuff in person.


----------



## smokva

We had few De Rosas and few matte black bikes already, but none of them was matte black De Rosa Neo Pro that caught my eyes. I like classic lugged look of it, I like that it is De Rosa, and I really like colors....I like it so much that I have ordered one. That black Prince is nice, matte Orbea too, but my heart (and money) goes to this:


----------



## holy cromoly

I am partial to steel bikes. So here are my steel picks for 2009.

Bianchi Dolomiti









Fuji Connoisseur









Kona Kapu









Traitor Cycles Ruben









DeRosa Neo Primato


----------



## jeffreyg

merckxman said:


> here:http://www.ciclicasati.it/english/foto_vola.htm#


Holy cow! Did you see the Laser Carbon? 

Is that hydoformed steel?


----------



## bfarver

This is the coolest bike I've seen in a while. Fillet brazed Columbus XCR.
View attachment 153206

http://www.cycles-for-heroes.com/bikes/5star


----------



## holy cromoly

bfarver said:


> https://www.cycles-for-heroes.com/bikes/5star


They have a sweet disc CX bike too:


----------



## maqsuntzu

the time.
but for me the hottest bike is the storck fascenario 0,7 is


----------



## Kees

This one


----------



## doctor855

jsedlak said:



> If we are going for bikes in general, I would pick the Madone 6.9 (In Astana colors of course) over the Cervelo because the Cervelo has quite a wide toob.
> 
> https://www.trekbikes.com/images/bikes/2009/xl/madone69pro_whiteblue.jpg
> 
> Only thing I don't like is that there are 50 Trek logos on the thing.


you can do the custom finish and get rid of all the logos.


----------



## CippoForLife

Yowza!!! Best Look ever. Period.


----------



## rward325

I love this bike...It is HAWT


----------



## CippoForLife

Oh, and here's my new hot ride - Carrera Estremo Light with DA 7900 - 15.03 lbs.


----------



## smokva

CippoForLife said:


> Yowza!!! Best Look ever. Period.


Idea is good, but way too many LOOK logos on it.


----------



## nicks2192

the 595 is sweet but it needs a white stem its crying for it


----------



## bigpinkt

*Speedvagen*

picture does not do it justice


----------



## UpStroke

For the road I have one of these coming the AR2


----------



## UpStroke

Here are some AR4 pics


----------



## bahueh

*I'm a big fan of the ITT and TTT's so..*

my vote goes to the Fuji D6 pro....my team's got a connection to Fuji...its well within my grasp (just not my current checkbook).


----------



## tyjacks

kdub said:


> My Isaac Sonic that I recently built.


How do you like the HED wheels, thinking about getting a set, are those the HED JET C2's?


----------



## T-Dog

Pinarello Prince - Prince of Spain.


----------



## mjolnir2k

Kouta KOM...Mmm, Mmmmm


----------

